# X cyanogen source auto-compiler for Linux



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

*EDIT: Gotta point out that the coding came from cyanogenmod's website. They get ALL the credit for their amazing work. All I have done here is made it into a fairly autonomous script to make lives easier. So again Cyanogen = ALL credit.... my dumbself = credit for .... ummm lazyness and adhd?*

So I was bored the other day so I put this little script together, its build on/for Ubuntu type Linux distro's (Ubuntu/backtrack/etc...) but will work on all linux systems with tweaks I'm sure. So here she be:

https://rapidshare.com/files/576556576/LazyX.sh

Basically all you need to do is download the script, plug your phone into your computer, make sure adb is working correctly, and make sure debugging is on. Then just chmod +x the script and run it in terminal. It will do everything else from there, all you'll have to do is hit enter once or twice. It downloads/builds/compiles everything. Once its done....voila you have the full cyanogen source code on your comp for your building pleasure.

You can ignore the stuff at the end about PartDeux.sh that is for a project that will be posted later.....if I ever get it working.... But I'll explain that when/if the project is finished.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

im confused. Does it make an otapackage? or just sync with the CM repo's? because you say it 'compiles' everything (which usually means otapackage) and then go on to say you now have the source for you to build. Clarification?


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

It syncs with the repo tree. Dl'ing all of the files and setting up the build environments. It compiles as well as it gives all the commands and scripts. It is the same as what cyanogrn wiki put together. I just put it in a fairly autonomous script instead of having to issue each command. Only breaks is for parts where you need to do things like plug in the phone.l etc.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm interesting. ill have to give this a try sometime soon. keep us updated man


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Will do, and please let me know of any issues with the script. Worked perfect for me, but as we all know, that rarely means it will for everybody. I just hate entering in 195t2815 different lines so figured one click and a couple enter keys after reading prompts was better lol.

As for the project, starting to think boot > me. lol, two steps forward and 3 roshambo's back, hahaha. But, if it starts to come together I guarantee it would be posted here first.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I was going to play with this soon, been meaning to try it out. Have you considered posting it in the Linux forums as well?


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

When I click on the link, I get a page that says (among other things) "Download: LazyX.sh (0.00 MB)" and then I get a button that says "Upload File"/

Am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

@tahl: actually I hadnt. That would make to much sense for a "special" guy like me lol. I have no issues sharing it tho, aint nothin special. If youd like to post it then by all means do so! BTW have to say, love your work btw bud. I used yours once for the sdk/ndk/etc .... was very well put together!

@Max: hmmm thats odd, at the bottom'ish part of the screen are you sure there is no large grey colored box with "Free Download" inside it? As for the size, it's just a script so it is not very big in size as its basically like downloading a single page of text, just the page is colorful and would make a crappy bedtime story, and that it makes your comp do stuff so you don't lol. Let me know if you still can't dl it and i'll reupload it to another place so you can try it.


----------

